# Naming contest



## kghorse (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi im starting my own braiding business and need help creating a catchy name. I would like "ace" to be a part of it, in memory of my recently passed horse who I first learned to braid on. Thanks a lot!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

The Top Braiders for Ace
Ace's Best Braiders
Braiding Aces 
Ace's Braiding


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm (Mar 10, 2012)

you could use the acronym A C E - Amazingly Coiffed Equines


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Might sound a little corny but it's catchy 
_*Ace of Braids*_
...sounds a lil like Ace of Spades


----------



## jessiebutcher09 (May 23, 2012)

I like Ace of Braids best it's catchy, not corny!!!


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

Horsy Braids For Ace.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

I like Ace Of Braids, also. 
Maybe try:
Ace's Braids
Ace's Top Knots or just Top Knots 
Ace's Plaits
Idk, I suck with names, but I think Ace of Braids is really clever.


----------



## aceofbraids (Jul 1, 2012)

YOU CANNOT USE ACE OF BRAIDS AS A BUSINESS NAME IT HAS ALREADY BEEN REGISTERED SINCE 2000.
I SUGGEST YOU FIND ANOTHER NAME OTHERWISE LEGAL PROCEEDINGS WILL BE FILED!
THANKYOU
Mobile Hairdressing - Gold Coast


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Two businesses can have the same or similar names AS LONG AS the two operate in different industries. I seriously doubt anyone's going to confuse the horse braiding business with an African braiding business. Different customers, different markets.

That being said, you probably aren't even in the same COUNTRY which makes "aceofbraids"'s complaint irrelevant.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

aceofbraids said:


> YOU CANNOT USE ACE OF BRAIDS AS A BUSINESS NAME IT HAS ALREADY BEEN REGISTERED SINCE 2000.
> I SUGGEST YOU FIND ANOTHER NAME OTHERWISE LEGAL PROCEEDINGS WILL BE FILED!
> THANKYOU
> Mobile Hairdressing - Gold Coast


Really? Did you join a horse forum just so you could bully a young girl into not using a business name that represents two TOTALLY different client bases?

By the way, using caps doesn't make you seem any more intimidating. Grow up.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Here are some ideas. I could keep going but had to cut it off at some point 

Dreamweaver
Key to Locks
Mane Attraction
Mane Event
Mane Tamer
Acing It
Ace'n It
Leave it to Ace
Twisted Locks
The Braid and the Beautiful
Braid Ruler
Braid 'N Time


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

In regards to "Ace of Braids"...
A business name is registered by the state. It doesn't prohibit duplicate usage in other states. Especially when the business is not competing for clientele or attempting to confuse or trick consumers into thinking its the same business.

Registering a name doesn't really protect it, because the same name could legally exist in many other states, and many other countries. You could be Acme Corporation in Illinois and legally own that corporation in that state, but there could be another Acme Corporation in every other state, and every one of them is legal until you win a lawsuit proving that they are trading on the commercial interests you own. This would be difficult to win unless it's within the same industry.


----------

